# Yarn Shop in Albany, NY



## cevers (Jul 8, 2011)

Please tell me the good yarn shops near Albany, Loudonville, Colonie, NY. We are going in August, and I have not found any yarn shops there before. Thanks.


----------



## Sldelisa (May 12, 2012)

The Spinning Room in Altamont. It is right on the main street of Altamont. They have tons of beautiful yarn and wonderful people work and visit there. Bring along a project. If you have the time you can sit and knit.


----------



## logicfrog1 (Mar 6, 2012)

there are some good ones around the kingston ny area [where i am from] and saratoga springs has some nice ones the adirondak yarn company is fairly close the albany about a hour north kingston is about a hour south if this insterestes you pm me and i will give you my # to help you with the kingston shops


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

What shops are you referring to in Kingston, NY? The only one that I know of that has any decent yarns is Ben Franklin in Kingston and Saugerties.


----------



## logicfrog1 (Mar 6, 2012)

there is one in port ewen, two in new paltz and several scattered in red hook, trivoli,and rhinebeck


----------



## logicfrog1 (Mar 6, 2012)

i used to work at ben franklin and called a few of these stores for customers if we didn't have the yarn they was looking for


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

logicfrog1 said:


> there is one in port ewen, two in new paltz and several scattered in red hook, trivoli,and rhinebeck


there is only 1 yarn shop in the NPaltz area and it is in Gardiner, White Barn S & W out on Albany Post Rd.

I know of a couple of sheep/wool farms in northern Dutchess and probably Columbia Cty. But the question was in Kingston. There was a yarn shop north of the malls on 9W but that has closed.

I live in Gardiner and know the area. There was a woman who spun her own yarn for sale in Gardiner but have not seen her selling it for some time now. But these sources are a bit far for someone visiting Albany.

There was a list of places in the Albany area that was put together a few months ago but I don't recall who did it. And didn't someone on KP put together a list based on info KP'rs sent in to her?

Are you in Kingston proper? If not where exactly. When did you work at Ben Franklins?


----------



## DEB5217 (Apr 13, 2011)

here is a link to a very nice shop
http://www.trumpethill.com/
amd there is a Joanns as ext 2 off 87 that has a huge yarn department


----------



## shibelle (Jun 23, 2011)

There is Trumpet Hill Yarn shop near the airport, The Spinning Room in Altamont, and Common Thread on Broadway in Saratoga Springs which is about a half hour ride north of Albany. Check them out on-line. Have fun!


----------



## 15540 (Apr 6, 2011)

Here's the link to the note in KP a while ago. Hope it's useful to you. My favorite yarn store is in Saratoga Springs just of Broadway on Phila called the Stitching Post. It's like going into someone's closet. There is yarn everywhere!

Author Message 
# ^ Jun 19, 12 15:48:42 
gothicmuse
Joined: May 12, 11
Messages: 129
Feedback: 0/0.0%
Location: Belen, NM A LYS newsletter contained this link to find LYS and other knit-related places when you're travelling, which is a pretty neat thing.

Here's the link:

http://www.knitmap.com/?utm_source=July+2012+News+Letter&utm_campaign=July+2012&utm_mediu...

You could even use it to find places in your own town/county/state.

Jo


----------



## 15540 (Apr 6, 2011)

The Common Thread has moved to a house on Beekman St about 2 years ago.


shibelle said:


> There is Trumpet Hill Yarn shop near the airport, The Spinning Room in Altamont, and Common Thread on Broadway in Saratoga Springs which is about a half hour ride north of Albany. Check them out on-line. Have fun!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

thanks for sending the link, jo. it is a good resource.


----------



## logicfrog1 (Mar 6, 2012)

I was born in kingston worked at ben franklins about 5 yrs ago then went to work at herzogs according to google and a post a few months ago the store on albany post rd is open amazing threads closed shortly after its move i dont remember christines store name something sheep shoppe on 4 sisters lane in port ewen that is in the housing delv. across from van loans the store on the strand is still on the list i found you could help by looking the list over and letting me know which ones are closed. i googled yarn stores kingston ny right now i live in kerhonkson. thank you ronni


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

these are shops that are listed for the Mar, 2012 yarn crawl. White Barn in Gardiner is not listed but I believe they participated in that event. I will call the Rondout Yarn store later this a.m. as that is a new one for me.

there is also Woodstock Yarn in Woodstock, NY which I believe is still open. It is a large store with lost of roaming space. Was in there couple years ago and thought it had little merchandise for the space size. But nice stuff what they did have.


----------



## cevers (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks so much!


----------



## logicfrog1 (Mar 6, 2012)

i tried to find the woodstock and was told it is gone i would like to know for sure, please let me know if you find out


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I had looked up yarn in ulster county online and it was listed, but further looking turned up nothing. So the online listing has not been updated.

Amazing threads Saugerties phone # is disconnected.

We have a dismal history of being able to support our local yarn shops here.

Do you know the Montgomery Mills yarn distributer in Montgomery, NY? It is set up for wholesale selling so there is no fancy store front. What they do however, is sell mainly natural yarn that is untreated. Lots of Alpaca and organic cottons for example. It is a warehouse structure with huge boxes of yarn that you pick through. But silks, and cottons and just delicous yarns in natural colors that you can dye if you want or not. I have loved the yarns that I bought from them.


----------



## shibelle (Jun 23, 2011)

PJ said:


> The Common Thread has moved to a house on Beekman St about 2 years ago.
> 
> 
> shibelle said:
> ...


She is no longer on Beekman St. The shop recently re-located to Broadway.


----------



## 15540 (Apr 6, 2011)

shibelle said:


> PJ said:
> 
> 
> > The Common Thread has moved to a house on Beekman St about 2 years ago.
> ...


Wow! THat store really gets around. I prefer the Stitching Post so I don't go to that one often. Funny that I haven't noticed. Thanks for the info.


----------

